# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Υπερκεράτωση στο Gouldian?

## Windsa

Σήμερα η Νικόλ μου χάρισε ένα Gouldian. 
Ευχαριστω πολύ Νικόλ. 
Θα είναι σε καλά χέρια ))))

Το πουλάκι είναι πανέμορφο μικρόσωμο Dilute αγνωστης ηλικίας. 
Εχει πρόβλημα στα πόδια. Και το ράμφος του δεν είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση. 
Προφανώς είναι υπερκεράτωση από έλλειψη βιταμινών. Όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρη ακόμα.  Θα το ψάξω καλύτερα. 

Του έβαλα μια αλοιφή στα πόδια και Pulmosan στο σβέρκο.
Αν έχετε καμια ιδέα για τα πόδια του πείτε μου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Epithol η Τabernil ROMADA  και θα γίνει μια χαρά.Τα δικά μου πολύ γρήγορα επανήλθαν με το Epithol.Βάλε του να κάνει και μπανάκι βλέπω νέα φτεράκια να βγάζει θα του κάνει καλό και με σωστή διατροφή θα είναι πολύ όμορφο.Να σου ζήσει το νέο πουλάκι και μπράβο στη Νικόλ που στο έδωσε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλό θα είναι το πουλάκι να μην το βάλεις με τα άλλα.Κράτα το σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί μέχρι να γίνει καλά.Σε κάθε εφαρμογή με το φάρμακο να βάζεις και στις πατήθρες.Πριν να έχεις πλύνει καλά το κλουβάκι που θα το βάλεις ,πατήθρες,ποτίστρες,ταίστρ  ς όλα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα διότι ξέρω ότι θα το στρώσεις και γι αυτό διάλεξα εσένα να στο δώσω.
Δεν με θέλουν τα παραδείσια εμένα από ότι φαίνεται.
Παπαγάλοι και πάλι παπαγάλοι για μένα.
Κωνσταντίνε μου ευχαριστώ και επίσης να τονίσω για να μην γίνει καμια παρεξήγηση ότι το πουλάκι έτσι το έλαβα όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εγώ ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα διότι ξέρω ότι θα το στρώσεις και γι αυτό διάλεξα εσένα να στο δώσω.
> Δεν με θέλουν τα παραδείσια εμένα από ότι φαίνεται.
> Παπαγάλοι και πάλι παπαγάλοι για μένα.
> Κωνσταντίνε μου ευχαριστώ και επίσης να τονίσω για να μην γίνει καμια παρεξήγηση ότι το πουλάκι έτσι το έλαβα όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου.


*οff topic.*
Το ξέρω Νικόλ αφού τώρα τα πήρες.Και εγώ με τα παραδείσια μου φαίνεται μια από τα ίδια. :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εμείς ήμαστε κλασσικοί παπαγαλάδες. Σταθερή αξία χεχε.
Η Πωλίνα θα το στρώσει σίγουρα διότι το έχει κατα πολύ με τα παραδείσια,προτιμώ παπαγάλους τελικά εγώ.

----------


## Windsa

Μετά απο 10 ημέρες θεραπείας:

----------


## Windsa

duble post...sorry...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Πωλήνα θεαματική βελτίωση.Τελικά πιο φάρμακο του έβαλες;

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε!
Του έβαζα κάθε βράδυ την αλοιφή: μέρα παρά μέρα Tabernil Pomada & Bogena Epithol.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε!
> Του έβαζα κάθε βράδυ την αλοιφή: μέρα παρά μέρα Tabernil Pomada & Bogena Epithol.


Σούπερ, είδες τελικά τι καλές που είναι.Η θηλυκή μου όταν την πήρα έτσι ήταν και στο ίδιο διάστημα έγινε καλά και δεν ξαναέκανε πάλι.

----------


## xXx

πολύ καλά πάνε τα πατουσάκια του πλέον Πωλίνα...πόσες μέρες θεραπεία έκανες??

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ.
10 ημέρες Βασίλη.

----------


## jk21

βασιλη μαλλον το μπερδευεις με αυτο το πουλακι 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...83%CE%B5%CF%82

ειναι αλλη περιπτωση.ετσι δεν ειναι πωλινα; 

πωλινα το πουλακι του εδω θεματος εχει θεαματικη βελτιωση αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει ακομα ιχνη υπερκερατωσης .για μενα καλα ειναι να συνεχισεις λιγες μερες τη θεραπεια ακομα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μπράβο,μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο Πωλινάκι.

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ μεγαλη βελτιωση!!!!! μπραβο Πωλινα

----------


## Windsa

Ναι, Δημήτρη μου....ακόμα έχει.... συνεχίζω ακόμα....
Βασίλη, το άλλο πουλάκι, το μπλε, έχει ποδοδερματιτης... τώρα εχει και απώλεια πτερώματος. Είναι άλλη περίπτωση. Πιο δύσκολη.

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------

